# How long until you see regular cycles after getting off the pill?



## MilesofSmiles

I stopped taking the pill in January. My AF in February was 10 days later than it should have been, but I figured this was just body adjusting. This month I'm currently 5 days late but kind of cramping this morning. Do any of you ladies have cycles longer than 28 days or do you think It's just my body still adjusting? Excited and wanting to TTC, but not sure when I should really start actively trying with these crazy cycles? :shrug:


----------



## RCAFWife

My doc told me to wait 3-4 weeks once off bc pills. My first cycle off was 4 days longer than it was before I started with the bc pills. My cycles didn't return to normal until about 3 months later, but it's different for each woman -- I know ppl say that a lot but one of my friends stopped birth control and got a normal cycle right away. She conceived by the second cycle! So you never know.


----------



## happyandy

I took the pill for 13 years. When I got off of it, I discovered I had PCOS, so I never had normal cycles return until months and months later. The pill masks the symptoms of PCOS. I would have never known I had it if I hadn't gotten off the pill. 

I hope your cycles return to normal soon and that you get your BFP!


----------



## Cheska8

Hi, I came off the pill in Jan after 15 years on it, had a slight bleed after 42 days, and am now on my second cycle and at day 41 and no sign of ovulation or AF. So I think sometimes it takes our bodies a little while to kick start again. At least that's what I'm hoping and it's not something more serious anyway.

Happyandy - how did you find out you had PCOS?


----------



## Tallulah28

Hi there, 

I took BC since I was 16, i am now 28 and had a year and a half break when i was 25. 

It took my body a while to settle down after coming of the pill last year in September. I had no period, then a period, then a really long cycle - i didnt know whether i was coming or going and had no hope of charting because i didn't know where i was in my cycle. When my period didn't come for a week and then another week, i used to get so stressed out - wondering what the hell was wrong! 

I started taking Agnus Castus in January sometime, This seemed to give my cycle the kick it needed and i got my AF when expected. I never charted or even attempted to do any monitoring (mainly because it confused the hell out of me and thought i could get quite obsessive with it!). My and my partner just BD'd ever other day as soon as AF ended and as much as we could. 

As you will see from my signature I am now pregnant (8 weeks on Sunday). I am not sure what did it, the Agnus Castus, cycle settling down or the BD's every other day - i guess it was probably a combination of all three - I think the Agnus Castus gave my body the kick it needed to get back into sync. 

I think it can take a few months for cycles to settle down after coming off BC. I keep reading in all the stuff online that it's 3 months, I was closer to 6 months but then everybody is different. 

Good luck to you & I hope you get your BFP very soon. 

:dust:


----------



## Loveyoumore

I was on the pill for almost 2 years and my cycle came back as regular so I'm ttc this month!!


----------



## happyandy

I found out because I wasn't having a period for like 120 days at a time, and only then because I was taking prometrium. I finally got a sonogram that showed the "string of pearls" on my ovaries which is indicative of cystic ovaries. I then went to an RE who did a massive amount of blood tests and determined that I had insulin resistant PCOS - my testosterone levels were too high. She put me on 2000mg of metformin per day, and I got pregnant in 6 weeks! I lost that pregnancy (chemical), but got pregnant with my son 4 months later. :)


----------



## mrsado

I heard that regular cycles return in 3-6 months...

I myself am only on my 2nd cycle off the pill. The first cycle was only a day longer than when I was on the pill. However, I'm pretty sure I ovulated a week late this cycle, and that I won't get bfp or af until next week (I'm on cd29 right now)


----------



## prettynpink29

I was on BCP for 6-7 years and never really knew what a "normal" cycle was before them. When I stopped the pill (Feb/2011) and started TTC I bleed for nearly 4 months and finally had to have an HSC to stop the bleeding and reset my lining (that was June/2011). 

Since the HSC my cycles have ranged from 30-38 days... The first part of my cycle varies drastically... But the second half (after O) is always LP 14 days..


----------



## strdstkittenx

happyandy- i am 21 and was on bc pills for almost 3 years. was irregular even b4 starting pills. was prescribed provera in december to start my period, and clomid to help me ovulate. never go to take the clomid cause i only spotted on the provera instead of having the actual cycle. in feb, my dr found a 7cm fluid filled ovarian cyst, and gave me femcon chewable bc pills to take. the pills were supposed to shrink the cyst, and if it didnt, i would have to do a laporoscopy. about 2 weeks ago i went back and found out that it had shrunk and was less than a cm! :) i got my period on march 6, and ended the pill pack on march 11. my dr told me to not take brith control anymore and to buy a clearblue easy fertility monitor to track my ovulation since my cycles are still weird. she says 30-35 days...she said that if i have not had my cycle in 2 months, to come back for blood work. she also said to not take the clomid i was prescribed because of the dosage size.....it could make a cyst return. she might in the future prescribe me a smaller dosage of clomid. i dont exactly know what to do now. me and my fiancee have sex every to every other day, no protection, and he ejaculates inside me everytime. i have also started the BBT thermometer charting. my dr. said that i will be able to get pregnant pretty soon, and i hope shes right, i just am feeling doubtful right now. and there's no way its my fiancee; he is 30, but already has 2 kids. what should i do??? i appreciate all the advice! thank you :)

~*~*~*~*~baby dust to everyone!~*~*~*~*~


----------



## BFP please

I came off the pill in November.

So far my cycles have been 33 days, 26 days, 27 days, 25 days

Currently on day 28 and no sign of :witch:

Fx she doesn't come!


----------



## strdstkittenx

@BFP im waiting to see how long my cycles are exactly gonna be.....my dr. said my cycles are 30-35 days. i am basing it off of the 30 cycle days....and today is cd28. still waiting.....NEEDING A BFP! hope you get yours too!!!


----------



## geminichic

Hi ladies

I'm currently on day 125 since my last AF which was when I took my last BC pill back in December. I was on BC for 13 years started with Monofeme and then moved to Microgynon ED for the majority. No one ever told me to take a break from using it so I only did once for a few months... and seem to now be paying the price for that. Is it too soon to head to dr do you think? 

Has anyone else waited this long for something/anything to return to some sort of normal? I was regular 13 years ago before going on BC, and when i came off for a few months my cycle had changed to every 3 weeks when it had been every 4 before.

Any advice and thoughts very much appreciated as am starting to worry things wont happen anytime soon... and at nearly 35 I'm hearing stories where I should be heading to the dr...soon.
Thx heaps!:sad1:


----------



## blufairy

I have been off the pill for two years and i have only had two periods :( I HATE the pill! 
it has really messed my body up. Good luck to you, maybe im just one of the unlucky ones!

some people concieve right after stopping. But the thing is, you never know when you are ovulating, so if you havent had a period you cant tell. Sending the baby dust fairy to you!

-
Fairy


----------



## geminichic

blufairy said:


> I have been off the pill for two years and i have only had two periods :( I HATE the pill!
> it has really messed my body up. Good luck to you, maybe im just one of the unlucky ones!
> 
> some people concieve right after stopping. But the thing is, you never know when you are ovulating, so if you havent had a period you cant tell. Sending the baby dust fairy to you!
> 
> -
> Fairy

2 years? Oh my gosh! What does yr dr say? I hate the pill soooooo much right now.... wish I could warn everyone off it... Thanks blufairy for sharing :)


----------



## Nectar

I was on the pill for 10 years. I stopped taking it 14 mth ago. My first cycle was 5mth! It was a nightmare. Since them my cycles have been 38-50 days long. I've just been prescribed Clomid.


----------



## nik88

MilesofSmiles said:


> I stopped taking the pill in January. My AF in February was 10 days later than it should have been, but I figured this was just body adjusting. This month I'm currently 5 days late but kind of cramping this morning. Do any of you ladies have cycles longer than 28 days or do you think It's just my body still adjusting? Excited and wanting to TTC, but not sure when I should really start actively trying with these crazy cycles? :shrug:

Hi there, I hope you have a much nicer time after BCP than what I am! I had beautiful perfect cycles before I went on BCP at age 17. I came off BCP in Sept 2011 when I got married and so far my cycles have been 28, 66, 35, 44 and then just recently 51. 

I will never touch BCP EVER again, it has messed my body up so much!! I truly hope your body adjusts quicker and easier than mine because it is so horrible to go through this when you know your poor body was fine before the evil BCP :rofl:

Good luck!! I wish you all the very best!!!! xoxox


----------



## blufairy

geminichic said:


> blufairy said:
> 
> 
> I have been off the pill for two years and i have only had two periods :( I HATE the pill!
> it has really messed my body up. Good luck to you, maybe im just one of the unlucky ones!
> 
> some people concieve right after stopping. But the thing is, you never know when you are ovulating, so if you havent had a period you cant tell. Sending the baby dust fairy to you!
> 
> -
> Fairy
> 
> 2 years? Oh my gosh! What does yr dr say? I hate the pill soooooo much right now.... wish I could warn everyone off it... Thanks blufairy for sharing :)Click to expand...


Me too hun! I hate it and I wish I had never gone on it. The doctors don't warn people enough! and the docs dont care. Ive been telling them for months.. They keep saying "come back in 2 weeks....come back in 4 weeks... blah blah.. anyway.. using agnus cactus.. or whatever its called.. chaste berry! ive heard it works.

Thank you and hope all goes well for you ladies!

-
fairy
xx


----------



## Cheska8

geminichic said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm currently on day 125 since my last AF which was when I took my last BC pill back in December. I was on BC for 13 years started with Monofeme and then moved to Microgynon ED for the majority. No one ever told me to take a break from using it so I only did once for a few months... and seem to now be paying the price for that. Is it too soon to head to dr do you think?
> 
> Has anyone else waited this long for something/anything to return to some sort of normal? I was regular 13 years ago before going on BC, and when i came off for a few months my cycle had changed to every 3 weeks when it had been every 4 before.
> 
> Any advice and thoughts very much appreciated as am starting to worry things wont happen anytime soon... and at nearly 35 I'm hearing stories where I should be heading to the dr...soon.
> Thx heaps!:sad1:

Hi,

I came off the pill in Jan and my cycles have been all over the place. Had a light bleed after 42 days and then am now on CD58 of cycle 2 and nothing at all. I'm considering going to the doctors to see what they say. The way I see it, the worst they can do is to tell you to go away for a few more weeks, but maybe they'll start to try and help you. I think it's worth going to see them. I think at 35 they might start help earlier too.

Let us know what you decide and how you get on. :hugs:


----------



## blufairy

by the way, i advise you ladies to keep at it. pester the doctors. dont let them tell you to 'come back later' :) 

I had regular periods before the pill. now ,,, hardly. But dont wait as long as i did :)
I been told I have high prolactin levels now but no problems before it. But dont panic , because eventually they will regulate. I recommend 'Chaste berry' which you can buy quite cheap in healthfood shops. or online)
it takes about 6 months to regulate periods in most women but ive heard it works, by balancing out the hormones. And ovulation and all ) 
they call it the herbal clomid ,, sooo :) 

Good luck. again

xxx
Fairy


----------



## blufairy

alsp,, if you are 35 you get help faster. Within 6 months they can prescribe clomid, Ive heard. whereas if you are under 35 they tell you that you have to be TTC for a year or more. over 35 it's 6 months. 

xxx
Fairy


----------



## turning2into3

i am currently trying for number 3. I had my first one month after coming of the pill, #2 took 6 months with irregular cycles and now i have been of the pill since Oct and have had very irregular cycles with this being day 56. It sucks - i hate the 'not knowing' what is going on. I have been to the dr's and he took bloods all were normal but he wants to do another test at day 21 (if i ever get a period) to see if i am ovulating. He thinks i may have PCOS which would explain alot.
I wish it would just hurry up and happen, its so frustrating.:shrug:


----------



## LKPone

After being on the pill for 16 years, with 2 breaks, I went off it to ttc in August last year and didn't see a peep from AF for over 7 months. :wacko: 

She FINALLY appeared on the 1st April (she has a sense of humour, clearly! :haha:) and that was natural - no medication needed. Ironically, it was 3 days before my specialist appointment to do tests for why AF hadn't returned! So needless to say, the specialist was happy that my body seemed to have worked on its own and I have a follow-up appointment on the 6th June, because it's anybody's guess now whether I'll actually see anything resembling a cycle. I'm currently on CD15. :wacko:

So yeah, everybody's different and it is really frustrating, but B&B is a good source of info - for those of us who want to find things out, as well as a nice, supportive place to rant! :thumbup:

I am taking Agnus Castus, Dong Quai, Vitamin C, Omega 3, Pregnacare Conception & folic acid alternatively. :flower:


----------



## geminichic

blufairy said:


> Me too hun! I hate it and I wish I had never gone on it. The doctors don't warn people enough! and the docs dont care. Ive been telling them for months.. They keep saying "come back in 2 weeks....come back in 4 weeks... blah blah.. anyway.. using agnus cactus.. or whatever its called.. chaste berry! ive heard it works.
> 
> Thank you and hope all goes well for you ladies!
> 
> -
> fairy
> xx

I for one am never going on the pill again - ever. 2 months of hot flushes finally ended about 6 weeks ago which were side effects of coming off the pill along with the delays of things going back to normal are more than enough to tell me the pill messes with nature in a bigger way then i could have ever imagined. I think im going to find myself a doctor that I actually like somewhere in my part of town and go see what she thinks very soon. Thanks so much for the chat :)


----------



## geminichic

Cheska8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came off the pill in Jan and my cycles have been all over the place. Had a light bleed after 42 days and then am now on CD58 of cycle 2 and nothing at all. I'm considering going to the doctors to see what they say. The way I see it, the worst they can do is to tell you to go away for a few more weeks, but maybe they'll start to try and help you. I think it's worth going to see them. I think at 35 they might start help earlier too.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and how you get on. :hugs:

Yeah you're dead right - I think I will go to the dr sooner rather than later as you've hit the nail on the head - what harm can it do? Thanks for that - will update here once I've been :)


----------



## geminichic

LKPone said:


> After being on the pill for 16 years, with 2 breaks, I went off it to ttc in August last year and didn't see a peep from AF for over 7 months. :wacko:
> 
> She FINALLY appeared on the 1st April (she has a sense of humour, clearly! :haha:) and that was natural - no medication needed. Ironically, it was 3 days before my specialist appointment to do tests for why AF hadn't returned! So needless to say, the specialist was happy that my body seemed to have worked on its own and I have a follow-up appointment on the 6th June, because it's anybody's guess now whether I'll actually see anything resembling a cycle. I'm currently on CD15. :wacko:
> 
> So yeah, everybody's different and it is really frustrating, but B&B is a good source of info - for those of us who want to find things out, as well as a nice, supportive place to rant! :thumbup:
> 
> I am taking Agnus Castus, Dong Quai, Vitamin C, Omega 3, Pregnacare Conception & folic acid alternatively. :flower:

Oh man 7 months?! man I feel so freakn naive thinking I'd be sweet no problems and back to normal just like that! ha! joke.... grrr to the pill. Thanks for giving me some hope - a lot of others on here haven't been on the pill very long at all compared to me so it's comforting to see there are others like me in the 10+ years bracket. Thanks so much for posting :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

okay so :witch: on march 6th. :witch: on april 9th. cycle 1=32 days. first period i have EVER had come on naturally within a normal amount of time.


----------



## wildflower23

Eh, its not the pill that causes irregular cycles, its other things like hormonal imbalances, stress, ect. The first month off might be long, but having taken the pill shouldn't affect any cycles after that.


----------



## ourlittlehill

I was on BC for 8 years, and I stopped taking it in March. I actually stopped mid-pack because I had forgotten too many days in a row and my husband suggested we just be done with it until we had conceived, etc. 

When I stopped I got my period a week later which was a week early since I was mid pack, but since then I've been regular. I had been on BC since I was 17, so I had no idea when I ovulated, etc so I bought an OPK. It was a life saver. I ovulated on CD 14 and AF arrived like clockwork after CD 27. Funny story, I think I'm more regular without BC. At least so far.


----------



## strdstkittenx

ourlittlehill said:


> I was on BC for 8 years, and I stopped taking it in March. I actually stopped mid-pack because I had forgotten too many days in a row and my husband suggested we just be done with it until we had conceived, etc.
> 
> When I stopped I got my period a week later which was a week early since I was mid pack, but since then I've been regular. I had been on BC since I was 17, so I had no idea when I ovulated, etc so I bought an OPK. It was a life saver. I ovulated on CD 14 and AF arrived like clockwork after CD 27. Funny story, I think I'm more regular without BC. At least so far.


i was on bc for a month shy of 4 years. got off it and no period for months. turns out i had a small ovarian cyst. my dr gave me a chewable bc pack to take all of and it was supposed to shrink it. so because of that pack i got my period march 6. wasnt sure if i would get another period "regularly" cause i NEVER HAVE IN MY LIFE! had like 2 very irregular periods b4 i got put on bc. i also got my period at 16. anyways, got my period april 9. so my last cycle was 32 days. hoping this next one is around the same. and YES i agree that i am more regualr so far being off bc pills lol :D


----------



## NYChick

I had my cycles go back to +/- 5 days irregularity when I stopped.... and it has not changed since.
I was on Yasmin, but it may depend on the pill that you were using.


----------



## ourlittlehill

strdstkittenx said:


> i was on bc for a month shy of 4 years. got off it and no period for months. turns out i had a small ovarian cyst. my dr gave me a chewable bc pack to take all of and it was supposed to shrink it. so because of that pack i got my period march 6. wasnt sure if i would get another period "regularly" cause i NEVER HAVE IN MY LIFE! had like 2 very irregular periods b4 i got put on bc. i also got my period at 16. anyways, got my period april 9. so my last cycle was 32 days. hoping this next one is around the same. and YES i agree that i am more regualr so far being off bc pills lol :D

It's crazy! So much more predictable cycle wise, but MAN are my hormones crazy. I didn't realize how much BC leveled me out. I cry at the drop of a hat when AF is due now.. haha


----------



## strdstkittenx

ourlittlehill said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> i was on bc for a month shy of 4 years. got off it and no period for months. turns out i had a small ovarian cyst. my dr gave me a chewable bc pack to take all of and it was supposed to shrink it. so because of that pack i got my period march 6. wasnt sure if i would get another period "regularly" cause i NEVER HAVE IN MY LIFE! had like 2 very irregular periods b4 i got put on bc. i also got my period at 16. anyways, got my period april 9. so my last cycle was 32 days. hoping this next one is around the same. and YES i agree that i am more regualr so far being off bc pills lol :D
> 
> It's crazy! So much more predictable cycle wise, but MAN are my hormones crazy. I didn't realize how much BC leveled me out. I cry at the drop of a hat when AF is due now.. hahaClick to expand...

I know right? It made my face break out too! :growlmad:


----------



## geminichic

OK So I said I'd post back again once I'd been to the doctor. Well! my doctors appt is for this coming Friday (today being Monday), but, i've now cancelled it because :witch: finally showed her face today! yay! CD139! man that's a long time to wait! 4.5 months after coming off BCP. Fingers crossed things will be back to normal now. I've been charting my temp since Jan and it predicted O last week and on DPO 13 hellooooo! can't believe it was right! it wasn't even an obvious temp change either. I've never been so happy to see AF in my life lol!


----------



## Nectar

geminichic said:


> OK So I said I'd post back again once I'd been to the doctor. Well! my doctors appt is for this coming Friday (today being Monday), but, i've now cancelled it because :witch: finally showed her face today! yay! CD139! man that's a long time to wait! 4.5 months after coming off BCP. Fingers crossed things will be back to normal now. I've been charting my temp since Jan and it predicted O last week and on DPO 13 hellooooo! can't believe it was right! it wasn't even an obvious temp change either. I've never been so happy to see AF in my life lol!

Mine was almost the same amount of time when I came off BCP. Just over 4.5 months. It was torture! I hope you are back on track now. After that first long cycle mine were between 38-50 days. I'm starting CLomid next cycle (cycle 9) to help shorten cycle length.


----------

